# Trick 'R Treat Cookies!



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Very cool! I like this very much .


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice! How did you make the first ones?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are so cute, thanks for sharing your recipes


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Really great idea you got there V_gan... Don't forget to use a non-toxic marker for draw Sam's face


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Very nice! How did you make the first ones?





klown82 said:


> Really great idea you got there V_gan... Don't forget to use a non-toxic marker for draw Sam's face


I used an edible food marker, made by Wilton.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Zeltino said:


> Very cool! I like this very much .





halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Those are so cute, thanks for sharing your recipes


Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

v_gan said:


> I used an edible food marker, made by Wilton.


Where can I get that marker? Grocery store ?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Those turned out fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

klown82 said:


> Where can I get that marker? Grocery store ?


I got mine at Michael's Arts and Crafts. They had a package of orange and black on an endcap with other Halloween decorating items. You can also get them from Amazon:

Amazon.com: Wilton Halloween Food Writer 2 Pack: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

blackfog said:


> Those turned out fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

v_gan said:


> I got mine at Michael's Arts and Crafts.


There no Micheal's Art and Craft here in Quebec, but i'll check out at my local craft store. Thanks again


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Very clever v gan. Well done!

btw, I really like your mummy shirt in your avatar!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love them! I have to find that marker...


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

V_gan they look great.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is Billiant V-gan! that is a great idea for a Trick 'r Treat viewing party.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I was so excited yesterday, because Michael Dougherty (the director) linked to my blog on Twitter! I was so giddy! haha.



GuitarGal said:


> Very clever v gan. Well done!
> 
> btw, I really like your mummy shirt in your avatar!


Thank you  I got it at Target last Halloween.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

how cool was that that the director acknowledged your cookies ..... but they look excellent , i will try to make some for my 2 girls as they thought they were excellent , but i think i will use gingerbread instead as they prefer plain gingerbread to plain cookies , only trouble is tried looking on amazon.co.uk our amazon and cannot get the pens but i will try our local cake and baking shop and keep my fingers crossed , i was thinking i could do a real TRICK R TREAT themed section next year with a sam prop and free sam gingerbread snacks ..... roll on halloween next year .....


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow I loooove your cookies! Plus the director loved them too! I am so getting that pen!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are great. I will have to share these with the wife for next year.


----------

